# Polk Survey Finds Low Hybrid Repurchase Rate



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Only 35% of hybrid vehicle owners chose to purchase a hybrid again when they returned to the market in 2011, says R.L. Polk Co.

More...


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

If you exclude the Prius owners then most of the balance of the hybrid buyers have a sort of fuel economy envy. I bought a new 08 Malibu Hybrid because I wanted a hybrid and wanted to support American industry. Hah!, what a sap. I got rid of it because I just couldn't stand its poor FE {for a hybrid} and my wife refused to take it.  She preferred to keep her 90 Century Coupe. 

When I buy a new ICE age vehicle, it will likely be a Prius C unless Toyota comes out with a better FE, lower cost hybrid. Meanwhile, I'm saving for the down payment on my next new car, a wife approved Nissan Leaf.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, pretty lame study. 'Hybrid' is mostly a marketing buzzword. Just look at the Karma, $100K for a 20 mpg hybrid.

There's people who want hybrid because it's hip at that moment, and there's people who want one to save money long term You don't do that by replacing it in just a few years, so most of the rational people who bought hybrids would not qualify for this survey for another 5-10 years, and if they're needing another car it'll be an EV, not reverting to the ICE.


----------

